# Looking to Lose



## JustPlainJim (Jan 4, 2007)

I know I'm going to get so many flames for this...

I hate scales. I hate hem with a firey passion because the damn things can't lie and tell me what I want to hear. For the first time in about a decade I stepped on a scale today and found out that I weighed significantly more than what I thought I did. While I'm sure I'll get a lot of "so what's the problem?" comments from people, I just feel... bad. I was content when I was 350. I'd be happy with 300. It's not that I don't like being a big guy, I just... want less 'big' in there, ya know? 
I don't _feel_ that much. It... At this point, I'm just ranting. I feel bad about myself and need an outlet. Dim forums have always been good for that, at least for me.
I didn't think I looked that heavy... I mean, my boss said that he thought he outweighed me by quite a bit when he said he was 345... I had to laugh and tell him I'm over 400, now... *sigh* I hate it. I hate that little number when it relates to me. I don't feel 400+... 

Yeah, I know there are a lot of gainers on this little bit of the forums, but anyone willing to toss out some ideas to help me lose some weight? ... I'd like to get back down to 350 or 300...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 4, 2007)

Do what you have to. I'm not going to pretend I understand the reason for losing weight when you don't think you look that fat and you don't feel that rotten.

There's really only one long-term method for weight control that won't kill you: Monitor your calorie intake and exercise and adjust it to maintain the weight you want. 



JustPlainJim said:


> I know I'm going to get so many flames for this...
> 
> I hate scales. I hate hem with a firey passion because the damn things can't lie and tell me what I want to hear. For the first time in about a decade I stepped on a scale today and found out that I weighed significantly more than what I thought I did. While I'm sure I'll get a lot of "so what's the problem?" comments from people, I just feel... bad. I was content when I was 350. I'd be happy with 300. It's not that I don't like being a big guy, I just... want less 'big' in there, ya know?
> I don't _feel_ that much. It... At this point, I'm just ranting. I feel bad about myself and need an outlet. Dim forums have always been good for that, at least for me.
> ...


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 4, 2007)

If you feel like you look and feel better at 300 then go for it. You have to be happy with yourself. Don't worry what people on here might say to you.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 4, 2007)

Amen to that. You have to be happy with the way you look and feel, and I don't think anyone on these awesome boards is going to flame you for making a choice about your own body. 

My advice is probably not all that helpful but... DANCE DANCE REVOLUTION!!! FOR THE WIN!!! Failing that, walk everywhere you can, carry huge bags of groceries home, and eat more greens.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jan 4, 2007)

Heh. Thanks for the support. I am going to start walking more (kinda hard to get in the walking mood with freezing rain. =P )
The only reason I don't have DDR set up right now with a dance pad is... well... I'm on the top floor apartment. And I'd hate to annoy the people below me that much...

However, I have been getting into Wii Boxing. Good for the upper-body!

I'm starting to feel better, mostly becuase I realized that I'm still the same person I was yesterday, and the day before... I was still attractive then, and I still am now... But, I still feel a bit... meh. Odd about it. ^^;


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 5, 2007)

One caveat about walking is that keep in mind it is still an impact, albeit a low impact exercise. It's always tossed about as the perfect exercise for anyone and everyone, but if you're very overweight you may be putting a lot of stress on your joints. You may want to consider alternating it with stationary biking, swimming, an eliptical or rowing machine.

One thing that always helps me is to give yourself a new reason to workout every day. My iPod shuffle has been a great pal for that. I'll load it up with a bunch of new stuff that I won't get to hear unless I'm on the stairmaster. Somedays I'll buy some new exercise gear so I can look forward to having something new to wear the next day. Also, I rarely do the same workout each day, I try to do something a little different each day to stay not bored with it.


----------



## lucyp (Jan 5, 2007)

Aw. If you're not happy I think you should do whatever you need to do to make yourself happy. You know best where you'll be comfortable and happy.

As for advice- listening to what you've already said above- you should definitely stay away from scales. When my husband started intentionally adding the 'more exercise and careful nutrition' thing to his life, the first thing he noticed was that he gained even more weight, which is apparantly what often happens--- it's muscle weight that gets easily added on some people before any other weight gets dropped. So my poor husband (who didn't know that at first) after weeks of effort was even heavier than when he started, and he was going out of his mind in utter disbelief and checking himself on the scales a couple of times a day, until it looked like he was going to develop some kind of obsessive compulsive disorder--- so I threw our scales in the rubbish. 

And after that we all lived happily ever after, by which I mean he then focused more on how he felt than on some mysterious numbers. (And he did eventually drop a fair bit of weight, too, in a very slow and relaxed manner over many years. And I got used to it too, though I admit I'd very much liked him the way he was. Well, it's not like he's skinny yet.)

Aaaaaaanyway. I hope you'll be good to yourself, think long term and won't stress about it too much, and find yourself happy as you go about doing whatever it is for yourself that you'll be doing next. =)

...And I also admit that I feel nervous about talking about losing weight on this forum, too. Rightio. *runs away in terror*


----------



## lemmink (Jan 5, 2007)

Me, I'd throw out the scales too, because those things are bastards. I'd also wait a little on starting your fitness regime until you have a clearer head about things. If you get a sudden shock (Oh my god I'm suddenly fat!-style) then you'll probably start some mad fad diet and end up losing fifty pounds in three weeks and then piling on sixty the next. 

It really depends on what you're eating now as to how you're going to diet, but the best ways to quickly lose weight is to cut out cola and soft drinks, and instead of eating things like chips/crisps, eat popcorn that you pop yourself, at home. Heck, I'd recommend that to anyone, never mind just someone who's trying to diet. 

Also, don't starve yourself!

Good luck with it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

no flames from me I want to lose as well.

Good luck on your journey!

PS-Drink tons of water...it flushes out the bad crap


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jan 5, 2007)

Nya. I think most of it was "AGH! PANIC!" with a Homer-Simpson-esque "WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!"

Yeah, I don't want to get obcessive since... well... I feel fine. ; Same as I've always felt, really... I think I let a number get to my head a little too much. >_>;

Yeah, I know I need to quit eating out so much and cut back on the soft drinks... Water is good for the soul. =P

And I know that fad diets don't work and starving just makes things worse (as the body is convinced that it's starving... thus, stores more fat when it gets any). Any dramatic weight loss or gain is hazardous and can throw a person into shock, I know... Safest way to go is a pound or two a week.

Thanks, all, for your support.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually, starving works great until you have a lettuce leaf or something. That's why almost all diets fail, in the long term.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 6, 2007)

Does FA stand for Fat Acceptance or Fat Admiration? I think most of the people who frequent this board fit into both categories. It's only when an intolerant interfering anti-fat preacher comes in here and starts ranting about how unhealthy and irresponsible we all are that flame wars get started. I believe people have the right to be happy with whatever physical size they choose. So best of luck with losing weight.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 6, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Does FA stand for Fat Acceptance or Fat Admiration? I think most of the people who frequent this board fit into both categories. It's only when an intolerant interfering anti-fat preacher comes in here and starts ranting about how unhealthy and irresponsible we all are that flame wars get started. I believe people have the right to be happy with whatever physical size they choose. So best of luck with losing weight.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Both, but here, an FA is usually a Fat Admirer.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 6, 2007)

> I think most of it was "AGH! PANIC!" with a Homer-Simpson-esque "WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!"
> 
> Yeah, I don't want to get obcessive since... well... I feel fine. ; Same as I've always felt, really... I think I let a number get to my head a little too much. >_>;




I hope so. You wont seriously let some numbers take control about how you feel? Am I wrong? 
You might be shocked about your weight kind of written in stone but I must assure you that you´re still LOOKING GREAT! 

*whispers* I´m still keeping your pics in my "own-privat-eye-candy-file" like some rare treasure


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't agree more with the previous posters. However, something is somewhat itching at me  mainly your starting paragraph. And I can't stay silent...



JustPlainJim said:


> I hate scales. I hate hem with a firey passion because the damn things can't lie and tell me what I want to hear. For the first time in about a decade I stepped on a scale today and found out that I weighed significantly more than what I thought I did. While I'm sure I'll get a lot of "so what's the problem?" comments from people, I just feel... bad.


 
Seems you were comfy and OK with your body.... _until that moment in time when you stepped on the scale_... hmmm

I support you for wanting to lose weight, for whatever reason you desire. But please don't do it _just because_ of a number on a measly scale...


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 10, 2007)

JustPlainJim said:


> However, I have been getting into Wii Boxing. Good for the upper-body!



Man... Wii Boxing is so fun... Especially with fierce compitition...


----------



## love dubh (Jan 10, 2007)

From my handy, dandy Vegetarian cookbook comes these little gems about popcorn popping!

1. You don't need an airpopper: In a 6-quart heavy-bottom pot, heat 1 tbspoon of olive oil on medium heat per half cup of kernals. Cover lightly with the lid to allow the steam to escape. When the corn begins to pop, give the pot a shake *use pot holders!!* until the popping stops. Take the lid off when the popping stops, otherwise you'll get a popcorn in the eye. x_o.

2. FLAVOURING! If you like butter an' salt, well, you know what to do next. But for some jazz, here comes:
Parmesan Popcorn: Saute two cloves of minced garlic in 1 to 2 tbspoons of olive oil on medium heat for about a minute. Pour the oil and garlic over the popcorn, mix it up (get dirty by using your hands, or use a big spoon), then Parmesan cheese and salt. Mix it up some more. Ta da!
Hot Chili Popcorn: Saute 2 cloves of minced garlic in 1 to 2 tbspoons of olive oil over medium heat for about a minute. Add 1 tbsoon cumin and 1 tbspoon chili powder to the oil and stir for a moment until thoroughly combined. Pour oil mixture over the popcorn, add salt if desired.

ENJOY!


----------



## lemmink (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, those chilli ones sound delicious...


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jan 11, 2007)

1) Yes, it was just the numbers that got to me. Yesterday, I found myself obcessing about how much I was taking in... Had a little voice that said "Jim, you're obcessing. Stop it." "Yes, sir..." 

2) I haven't been able to go against any live opponents yet. I still need to buy another 'chuck. 

3) That chili popcorn sounds divine. ^_^


----------



## Kiki (Jan 13, 2007)

Head on over to Wales, I'm sure I could help you burn off a few pounds  
But seriously, for an activity that doesn't stress your joints, you can't beat swimming. And the Wii is great cos is it gets you off your butt and moving. And yay for popcorn!! :eat2:


----------



## herin (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Kiki. Swimming is great for excersise and for not putting stress on your knees and hips. But the main reason why I like it so much is I don't get that nasty icky sweaty feeling which for me is the main deterrent in working out. Plus it's fun! Even if you're not doing laps or what ever, if you're just splashing about and having fun, you're still moving your body. And that's the key to feeling great. In my own humble opinion anyway. 


P.S. I want a Wii. I am poor. Anyone wanna buy one for me??


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 14, 2007)

See, no flames silly! We, as the BHM/FFA message board community want you to do whats right for you.

Id agree with scales. When I started losing weight at the beginning of the semester, I never checked the scale until people began making comments about my weight loss. I just walked to all my classes and bought more healthy foods. To succeed, find the healthy foods you love the most, and experiment by buying new fruits and veggies. The plan is tasty, you get new experiences and you loose weight.

Good luck. <3


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

i looooooooooove playing wii sports. so addicting.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Just to add my two cents to this thread....

I think that a person should feel free to do whatever their own instincts tell them to do. If a person wants to lose weight, regardless of reasons, they should do it, because THEY want to. Whether those reasons are right, or wrong, they are strong enough to convice THAT person.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 18, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Just to add my two cents to this thread....
> 
> I think that a person should feel free to do whatever their own instincts tell them to do. If a person wants to lose weight, regardless of reasons, they should do it, because THEY want to. Whether those reasons are right, or wrong, they are strong enough to convice THAT person.



Hm. I don't quite agree there. Sometimes weight loss is genuinely not healthy. A 100 lb. woman who wants to drop 50 lbs. should not be dropping weight. Just saying, gross generalizations are a bad idea.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 18, 2007)

Just speaking from experience I have down days every once in a while. If you want to lose weight, do so...but if the only reason is because you emotionally and mentally feel you need to, then just try to enjoy yourself, and have fun...whether you lose weight or not. Throw away the scale, and go by what you feel is right! Weight only matters if you want it to, same with size and appearance.

"Be who you are, and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind."-Dr. Suess I believe...


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hm. I don't quite agree there. Sometimes weight loss is genuinely not healthy. A 100 lb. woman who wants to drop 50 lbs. should not be dropping weight. Just saying, gross generalizations are a bad idea.



Good point, but you can't concede an opinion by pointing out extremes such as that....It's not healthy for a person to be 650 lbs, its medical fact. Happiness transcends health, I wasn't suggesting otherwise


----------



## Laina (Jan 22, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Good point, but you can't concede an opinion by pointing out extremes such as that....It's not healthy for a person to be 650 lbs, its medical fact. Happiness transcends health, I wasn't suggesting otherwise



But you can ammend generalized statements so that what you're saying is more "a person should be able to pursue/maintain a body weight at which they are both happy and reasonably healthy" than it is "it's your body, wreck it at will".

Not, of course, that I have any right to stop someone from destroying their body...but I'm certainly not going to encourage it.

(TSL and I are pretty hardcore on this front. Don't let it get to you.)


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 23, 2007)

nothing gets to me, opinions are just that. I respect and admire anyone who has the courage to share them. I simply wish more people would realize that free will is stronger than disassociated opinion.


----------



## Laina (Jan 23, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> nothing gets to me, opinions are just that. I respect and admire anyone who has the courage to share them. I simply wish more people would realize that free will is stronger than disassociated opinion.



Again, you have to bear in mind that TSL and I are the resident ED sufferers, so we know first-hand how hard a "disassociated opinion" can hit someone.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 24, 2007)

Laina said:


> Again, you have to bear in mind that TSL and I are the resident ED sufferers, so we know first-hand how hard a "disassociated opinion" can hit someone.



I would never take anything away from that. I applaud you both for your opinions and responses.


----------

